# Pair Multiple Remotes to a Stream 4k



## microbubba (Dec 31, 2006)

According to the tivo.com FAQ on STREAM 4k... Tivo Customer Support Community

13. Can multiple remotes be paired with a single device?

Yes.​
Has anyone had any luck pairing 2 factory remotes to the same unit? I pair one and the other drops out, inoperable.


----------



## Robert Takac (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello Micro,
I have exactly the same issue. I setup one remote and when I attempt to add the second, it instead replaced the original remote and I can only have one remote paired to the device.

I have reset the remotes, erased the device and attempted the process in a “clean room” with no other Bluetooth devices around.

I reached out to Tivo yesterday and have not heard a peep.


----------



## microbubba (Dec 31, 2006)

I had opened a case with Tivo support and they replied with standard "How to pair" instructions, then closed the case. I replied that pairing the new remote is not the problem, but how to keep both old and new paired. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Robert Takac (Jul 15, 2021)

Great.
At least they are consistent.

I believe that this problem may have occurred in the last software release, as I had no problem pairing prior to the “enhanced reliability” this last update was supposed to provide.

I have multiple Stream 4ks unfortunately, and one of the units that had not been upgraded paired two remotes just fine.

Did you happen to notice the problem before or after the latest update. I wonder if there is a way to revert to last production version of the software once you flash it.


----------



## Robert Takac (Jul 15, 2021)

This appears to be a firmware issue with latest 5614 rollout.

I added remotes effortlessly using prior firmware release on another one of my Stream 4ks with no issues. 
I then upgraded the same Stream 4K to 5614 and defaulted it and reset remotes and replicated the exact same problem adding a second remote.
You cannot add an adjunct remote; only inadvertently swap remotes each time you attempt it. I tried everything.

10 GOTO 20
20 GOTO 10.
Sick.

I am sure that TiVo will be all over the issue quickly. Like I said before —- there is something to be said about consistency. Lol


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

So.. I came here having the same problem.. but I have an additional question. Can the Stream4k use OTHER remotes? ie: Can I use my old RF Tivo remotes from my Roamio? (My roamio got hit by lightning, so I'm trying to get by with a streaming device) I'd like to have "His and hers" remotes and would love to use the old roamio one(s)


----------



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

For whatever it's worth, i do have the tivo remote paired along with a Harmony remote, both can work at the same time.

old RF tivo remote should not work. Bluetooth only.


----------



## A4EP (Jun 3, 2003)

Subscribed

I have the same issue. Two remotes paired no problem before the software update and then after it is a frustrating back and forth. Why they took this functionality away is beyond me. I have 8 Tivo devices and have a second remote paired to each and the 4k is the only one that no longer works. Its a shame, especially since the extra remote is almost the same price as a full Tivo Stream 4k.

Hope they fix this with a new software update.


----------



## wjcarpenter (Jun 4, 2005)

Ditto. We were happily using both remotes for a couple of months. Then, one day, one of them stopped working (orange blinking LED). I eventually figured out that it was the multiple device pairing problem. So, it's not just a case of not being able to pair now. It also unpairs some/all already-paired remotes except one. PITA.


----------



## wjcarpenter (Jun 4, 2005)

I got a response from support that multiple remotes are no supported. The FAQ has been changed within the last few days to answer "no" to that question instead of "yes". This irritates me quite a bit. I now have a useless second remote.


----------



## tgmct (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, two remotes worked just fine before the last enhancement update. I went so far to go through the overseas support and then the US based support and got absolutely no satisfaction. They refuse to accept the fact that two remotes once worked fine. It's impossible to get through them to raise the issue with TiVo Engineering. The functionality was once there so there is no doubt that it could be returned.

TiVo needs to wake up and start paying attention to us consumers. They have to do BETTER than the competition if they want stay alive!


----------



## Robert Takac (Jul 15, 2021)

Amen.

If anyone hears of a firmware fix to address this issue (TIVO - this means you), please share the love with us. This feels like a classic “bait and switch” scheme, or simply Tivo’s gross negligence, incapacity or neglect in pre-deployment testing.



there and then it vanished.


----------



## NeonJuggalo (Nov 4, 2021)

I just use my android phone as a 2nd remote. It's built into the quick settings in the notification bar.


----------



## rlcroxton (7 mo ago)

Everybody email TiVo support demanding multiple remotes. Do it over and over until they get the message. Also, with the latest update, the SETTINGS GEAR on the home screen is covered over by the preview picture. The only way I can access the settings gear is to unplug the TiVo stream and then plug in again for the gear. WRITE TO THEM AND COMPLAIN AGAIN AND AGAIN.


----------



## Robert Takac (Jul 15, 2021)

microbubba said:


> According to the tivo.com FAQ on STREAM 4k... Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> 13. Can multiple remotes be paired with a single device?​​Yes.​
> Has anyone had any luck pairing 2 factory remotes to the same unit? I pair one and the other drops out, inoperable.


I’m right there with you buddy. I just opened a ticket.
It is impossible to pair more than one remote at the present time. This functionality was lost with a software update last year. I experimented with three units ; pre-upgrade and post
-upgrade ahoerky after the “upgrade”.

it does not seem to be a hardware limitation or Android O/S limitation, as my AirTV version works flawlessly (with my TIVO remotes)).

I have never been offered a reason why this was done. I feel like this is a “bait and switch” deal, and it pissed me
off. Causes arguments with my wife when we are in bed and I get sick of Forensic Files and have to pry her remote
Out of her cold, dead hand. Lol


----------



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

Funny I should see this thread now. I tried a month or so ago to add a second remote and as mentioned it removed the previous remote. I don't see TiVo fixing it though. I don't really think they care anymore.


----------



## Tooch43 (Jul 2, 2010)

John Z NY said:


> Funny I should see this thread now. I tried a month or so ago to add a second remote and as mentioned it removed the previous remote. I don't see TiVo fixing it though. I don't really think they care anymore.


Anyone know if you can pair a tivo bolt, mini, or romio remote with a stream?


----------



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

Tooch43 said:


> Anyone know if you can pair a tivo bolt, mini, or romio remote with a stream?


I tried that too. Didn't work


----------



## wjcarpenter (Jun 4, 2005)

My workaround was to get a Fire TV stick remote and pair it with the Tivo Stream 4k. It works for most things. Details here: An easy workaround | Details | Hackaday.io


----------

